# How soon after a failed FET can you try again?



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

My OTD was Wednesday and it was negative but clinic advised to stay on meds and retest on sat. I'm not holding out any hope at all and want to start planning for our next and final attempt. However I've read very contradicting advice, some saying you can do back to back frozen cycles and others saying you have to have at least 3 bleeds in between. Has anyone got any experience with this?


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

if its a natural cycle then you can do back to back. if its mediated I think they prefer you to miss a few cycles.


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya 

I have done back to back medicated cycles - i.e just one cycle in between. Probably depends on your clinics protocol .

Boggler


----------

